# This is Quite a Charming Story...



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/south_east/7504433.stm


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

that's pretty cool


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

That's cute, Charis.
Thanks for sharing Nick's story with us. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's one big 'ol boy for a "house" pet! Great story! Thanks, Charis!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That was cute. Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I knew some folks that had a blind hog as a house pet...he was a house hog. The first time I saw him, he was stretched out in front of the fireplace, sound asleep and snoring. He was 1000 lb, I was told. He was just fascinating.Even thought he was blind, he navigated the farm yard just fine. When he wanted in the house, he scratched on the back door to be let inside. This story reminded of him...just a bit!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> I knew some folks that had a blind hog as a house pet...he was a house hog. The first time I saw him, he was stretched out in front of the fireplace, sound asleep and snoring. He was 1000 lb, I was told. He was just fascinating.Even thought he was blind, he navigated the farm yard just fine. When he wanted in the house, he scratched on the back door to be let inside. This story reminded of him...just a bit!


Wow, that's amazing! Nick's story is very sweet. Somehow it doesn't seem strange at all to me to have a full grown ram (or 1000 pig) in the house. I don't know if I'd even notice!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Wonderful story Charis Reminds me of growing up on the farm when my pa would bring in orphaned or sick baby animals.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah i dont think id notice either, id probly walk in, and step over it before i even thought, oh look theres a huge sheep, in the lounge room. i think its funny when i let my 7ft diamond python out, to bask in the morning rays in the lounge room. and my little sister comes home with friends. she walks right over her, and then wonders why her friends are running down the driveway screeming. 

Thanks for sharing that Charis was a good read


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Noisy_minor said:


> yeah i dont think id notice either, id probly walk in, and step over it before i even thought, oh look theres a huge sheep, in the lounge room. i think its funny when i let my 7ft diamond python out, to bask in the morning rays in the lounge room. and my little sister comes home with friends. she walks right over her, and then wonders why her friends are running down the driveway screeming.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that Charis was a good read


I hope you saw the video too?!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great story and what humane people to support him like that!


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

sure did Charis. once again thanks for sharing


----------

